# Conversion of 35mm focal lengths to Digital?



## BernieSC (Jan 19, 2005)

I am sure if I searched I would find this, but I thought this time I would be lazy.  Does anyone know somewhere on this forum or the web that has a conversion chart, how a 35mm focal length would convert to digital format?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 19, 2005)

Multiplay by 1.6 for aps-c sized digital slrs.  Canon's 1dMK II is a 1.3 crop.


----------



## kfoster (Jan 19, 2005)

Nikon uses a a CCD chip that is 2/3 the size of a 35mm negative.  Therefore, if you muliply 1.5x the focal length of the lens you will get the adjusted focal length.  

Eample: 18-70mm lens becomes 27-105mm on Nikon digital camera

Canon uses 1.6x for everything but the high end cameras.  The 1Ds and 1Ds Mark II uses a full frame sensor. The 1D Mark II use the 1.3.  I believe the older D30 and D60 both had the 1.6x sensor like the 10D, 20D and digital rebel.


----------

